# Boss plow and vbx8000 for sale



## Jwagner920 (Sep 30, 2021)

Just bought from the boss dealership last year. Used one season and was stored inside on off season. Perfect condition. Comes with everything except the wiring harness and plow mount. Includes all paperwork. It’s ready to go. Email me if interested. $12,500.00


----------

